# Neue Spam Flut: "Krisis macht krank"



## stieglitz (12 November 2008)

Seit gestern Abend fallen mal wieder saudumme Spams in allen Postfächern ein. Hier mal drei zur Anschauung:


> Haben Sie Angst, dass Sie Ihre Schulden nicht mehr bezahlen koennen? Wollen Sie wieder frei durchatmen? Wir haben die Loesung fuer Sie!
> 
> Lassen Sie sich nicht taeuschen, wir sind die Beste Apotheke im Internet, die Ihnen Pillen gegen Angst und Stress liefert.
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> ...



Aber einen Link, wo man die Tabletten besorgen kann, haben die vergessen.
Blöder gehts nicht


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2008)

*AW: Neue Spam Flut: "Krisis macht krank"*

Was sind denn D*i*pressionen?
Google weiß was gemeint ist 


> Meinten Sie: Depression


----------



## stieglitz (12 November 2008)

*AW: Neue Spam Flut: "Krisis macht krank"*

Das scheinen merkbefreite Tenees mit Migrationshintergrund zu sein,
die das grosse Spam-Geschäft wittern.
Hier mal einen Header dazu, kann doch sicher jemand entziffer?
Scheint aus der Schweiz zu kommen, oder?
[HEADER]Microsoft Mail Internet Headers Version 2.0
Received: from yyyyyyex02.yyyyyy.com ([192.168.200.8]) by xx.yyyyyy.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.3959);
	 Tue, 11 Nov 2008 20:39:00 +0100
Received: from yyyyyyEX03.yyyyyy.com (10.82.54.10) by yyyyyyex02.yyyyyy.com
 (192.168.200.8) with Microsoft SMTP Server (TLS) id 8.1.311.2; Tue, 11 Nov
 2008 20:38:59 +0100
Received: from fb-mx.LF.net (194.25.152.9) by yyyyyyEX03.yyyyyy.com
 (10.82.54.10) with Microsoft SMTP Server (TLS) id 8.1.311.2; Tue, 11 Nov 2008
 20:38:43 +0100
Received: from 40-95.3-85.*cust.bluewin.ch *([85.3.95.40])	by fb-mx.LF.net with
 esmtp (Exim 4.60)	(envelope-from <[email protected]>)	id
 1Kzz4M-000MTB-JG	for [email protected]; Tue, 11 Nov 2008 20:38:35 +0100
Received: from [85.3.95.40] by mx5.biz.mail.yahoo.com; Tue, 11 Nov 2008
 20:38:36 +0100
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
From: Das Krisis Vergessen <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Sparen Sie Die Nerven! Krisis Macht Krank!
Date: Tue, 11 Nov 2008 20:38:36 +0100
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
	boundary="----=_NextPart_000_0007_01C9443D.785FAE00"
X-Priority: 3
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 6.00.2800.1478
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.2800.1478
Return-Path: [email protected]
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 11 Nov 2008 19:39:00.0098 (UTC) FILETIME=[24F85620:01C94435]

------=_NextPart_000_0007_01C9443D.785FAE00
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="Windows-1252"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable

------=_NextPart_000_0007_01C9443D.785FAE00
Content-Type: text/html; charset="Windows-1252"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable


------=_NextPart_000_0007_01C9443D.785FAE00--[/HEADER]


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Spam Flut: "Krisis macht krank"*

Du hast die Domains im Header z.T. unkenntlich gemacht, aber die ersten Zeilen sind wohl Server-Schleifen im Mail-Eingang Deines Providers. Die IP in eckigen Klammern, die danach kommt, ist wohl die entscheidende. Bluewin.ch könnte also gut hinkommen. 
Das ist eine "Customer"-IP, wohl ein dial-up. Also vermutlich ein Zombie.


----------

